# is there a route command on the Mac?



## rishigangoly (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi 

Is there a route command on the MAC?

A customer of mine has a Mac - Powerbook G4 running OS 10...

He connects to the NET via modem and his office network.

There is a DHCP server that automatically assigns him an IP Address, DNS server and router to surf the Internet when he plugs his network cable in... 

However, whenever he connects to the net using his modem and disconnects the modem, he is unable to surf the net via network until he restarts the mac.

I've never used a mac so I'm lost. Any help to debug / diagnose this problem would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Regards

Rishi


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't know the answer, but since OS X is a nice GUI for BSD, you can go to application/utilities/terminal, it will open a *nix shell that you can use to troubleshoot his system...


----------

